# Walmart Finds



## upsideduck (Mar 8, 2012)

I know we have a thread for petsmart and petco finds, but I thought I'd make one for Walmart as well. The walmart in my town always has some extremely impressive bettas. Deltas, crowntails, and veiltails. This picture is of Arthur and Ferdinand left to write. My pretty babies. Sadly, Arthur has passed. 









Anyone else have fantastic Walmart bettas?


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I haven't looked at their fish department, like...ever. But I might have to peek in there one of these days now.


----------



## upsideduck (Mar 8, 2012)

You definitely should. Sometimes they have really nice finds.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I nearly cry everytime I go to Walmart's fish section. One wal-Mart down here only has Veils and crowns, but their red and blues are pretty vibrant.


----------



## sock (May 3, 2012)

upsideduck said:


> Left to right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a grammar error. 
So sad for the passing of one of your bettas. They are beyond what my walmart has.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome Bettas my walmarts don't sell Bettas sadly these are so cool.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have found quite a few that could rival the ones on Aquabid.
But almost all of the ones I picked are the ones most in need of TLC


I LOVE yellow bettas - he had a case of the fuzzies but recovered


















Princess Wilamina RIP. She was a BIG girl - I would think she was a half giant.

Icicle RIP









The Dark Lord









Jolteon RIP









Bubba J RIP


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Tikibirds, you found The Dark Lord at Walmart?! What a find! He's absolutely stunning!
None of the Walmarts in my city sell fish anymore. There were always at least a few dead fish in the larger tanks, and there were only a few Bettas available at a time. My first Betta was from Walmart, he was a dark purple Veiltail that my family collectively named Ripple. Impressivley enough, he lived for 5 years, despite coming from walmart. He was practically completely gray in the last few months of his life, but he was a sweetie, always following our fingers against the glass. I don't know of any pictures we have of him though.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My WM doesn't sell fish anymore (thank goodness). Tiki your Dark Lord is amazing!! I remember buying small goldfish for my turtles and I think some of my old bettas came from there as well.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

my walmart is a butt and does not sell this beautiful little fish... but close too it is a petsmart where i rescue my fish and a petco. but right near there is this perfect little place called elmers fish and aquarium suppliess... that is where i get my supplies.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Those are some cool Bettas!


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

All lovely fish! I really wish our Wal-Mart would carry bettas like these  we get the pretty ones but no one really exotic.


----------



## upsideduck (Mar 8, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> The Dark Lord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I love when Walmart has fish like that. He is beautiful. 
The Walmart in my town always takes such good care of their fish. They cups are always full and clean and the fish look happy. They are always bought so quickly.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

a Black Orchid CT male <3









Best pic i have of his colors.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Pearl isn't a WM find since WM doesn't sell fish here any more *thank goodness* but I swear Tikibird's India is related to her. She did come from a mall pet store though, hope it counts


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_All the fishy's are beautiful and special I love looking at them all!! ours is from Petco my daughter picked him out, and named him..Bettafishfinnatic..I love your tag line..it's beautiful..The darkLord, is amazing..Unique_


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Most of my fish are from walmart, and I have found some very pretty ones good thing I don't have space for more and my walmart hasn't been getting any really cool ones lately.

My newest guy. He was at walmart like 4 or so weeks and still alive and healthy. The new person they have in the fish section does a great job. This is Aki picked him up yesterday. I couldn't leave him there another week. no one seemed to want him.









Blinky he is like 2 years old now. Sold as female..turned out to be a male PK









Sakure









Arashi









And RIP Ryo


----------



## upsideduck (Mar 8, 2012)

So pretty! Wow! 
















My two pale babies I got from Walmart. Catamere and Flappy


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I usually don't even bother to look, but I did the other week and found Fain. He was barely recognizable as a marble. Pale gray and hunched up, but still begging for attention. With a horrible case of ich. I felt bad for him and brought him home. Now he's a royal pain in the butt. He's easily the most vivacious of all three of my boys. He's in my avatar. Obviously not gray or lifeless anymore.


----------



## 34339 (Jan 26, 2012)

I had an amazing betta named Tengshugh that I saved from Walmart. He lived for 5 and a half years. R.I.P Tengshugh.


----------

